# I Love my new GreyHound Comb,the Ultra Lite Plus



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My breeder recommended Ashley Craig's GreyHound Ultra Lite Plus comb for Benji's fine, silky coat and Lizzie's thicker soft cottony coat. I LOVE the comb. It has reduced my grooming time significantly. It glides smoothly through both types of coats, reaches all the way upto the skin and doesn't pull. It is gentle and easy on my hand. I have the GreyHound Beauty comb as well and it is a great companion to the Ultra Lite Plus. The Ultra Lite has fine tines on one end and it is convenient for grooming the face.

Here is the link to the Ultra Lite Plus 10".

http://greyhoundcomb.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=170


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are tempting me Poornima and I normally turn my nose up at other combs! I have a greyhound but I don't have the ultra light. It is really the only comb I use. Hmmm since the Easter bunny forgot my basket...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, go for it! I promise, you won't regret it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

How does this compare to the CC buttercombs?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

galaxie said:


> How does this compare to the CC buttercombs?


I have only the CC Staggered comb, and though I loved it in the beginning, it was painful to comb Lizzie's denser coat for even a short time. It is way too heavy on the hand.

This comb is so easy and gentle on hand and works great on mats regardless of texture of the coat. The time of grooming is significantly reduced. Just an hour for both! 

I have had the comb for more than a month now. As I started using it everyday, the time for combing is reduced to just 15 minutes per dog.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What about it makes you think it works easier on matts? The lightness? The spacing of the teeth? Are the teeth somehow smoother? It's funny how some seem to work better, huh?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> What about it makes you think it works easier on matts? The lightness? The spacing of the teeth? Are the teeth somehow smoother? It's funny how some seem to work better, huh?


The design and quality of material used to make the comb is excellent. The spacing of tines, smoothness is outstanding. It is sturdy but not heavy and combs the coat smoothly through the mats. I have the Greyhound Beauty comb too but it wasn't as effective in reaching the skin as this one.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

looks like a nice comb Poornima. I just bookmarked it for DH, trying to make it easy for him to buy me things for my B-day coming up LOL.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Leeann said:


> looks like a nice comb Poornima. I just bookmarked it for DH, trying to make it easy for him to buy me things for my B-day coming up LOL.


What a great idea, Leeann - maybe I'll do that, too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I had the original ultra light poodle comb for my guys and I didn't like it at all. I returned it and bought CC poodle comb and liked it much better. I found that the CC combs don't glide easily through the hair. Just my .02


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

juliav said:


> I had the original ultra light poodle comb for my guys and I didn't like it at all. I returned it and bought CC poodle comb and liked it much better. I found that the CC combs don't glide easily through the hair. Just my .02


 It's nice you got to try both. I will have to check out the CC poodle comb sometime in the future.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Just what Beanie needs...*

This looks like the exact comb the groomer showed me today after she got through grooming Beanie (for the first time..what a hairball!)...I think I will get one...thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beanie said:


> This looks like the exact comb the groomer showed me today after she got through grooming Beanie (for the first time..what a hairball!)...I think I will get one...thanks for the recommendation!


You are welcome! I am very happy with mine and I hope you will like it too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am :bump:ing this since I was asked by a few Hav moms at Laurie's playdate what combs / brushes I used for grooming Benji and Lizzie. I LOVE this comb. I comb them every day and it takes only 15 minutes with each furball- one with fine silky coat, the other with cottony soft thick coat.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!! I'm putting it on my wish list!


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Just got mine yeserday! What an awesome comb! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

kloie's mom said:


> Just got mine yeserday! What an awesome comb! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


I am glad to hear that you like it!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I ordered the comb you recommended also and like everyone else - LOVE IT! I find it's quicker and easier to work out the mats with this comb. I like that its long so that I have a good hold on it when combing. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Poornima, do you use a brush too, or just the comb?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Poornima, do you use a brush too, or just the comb?


For my daily grooming I use only this comb now. I also comb them with this comb before their baths. For blowdrying I use Mark Kolbe's combination brushes and CC wood pin brush for the final brushing.

Rita, you are welcome! Glad you found it very efficient.


----------

